# Brand new finish nailer won't fire



## farmerjohn1324 (Jan 12, 2018)

Makes noise, doesn't fire. Followed all instructions. Using nails that were included.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/tqf0e8j2pe7jcln/0112180659a.mp4?dl=0

Ryobi 15 ga angled finish nailer. Using the 2" nails that came with the gun.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 12, 2018)

Make sure the battery is fully charged and that the depth gauge is not set at one of its limits, unload and squirt some WD on the track, try on a scrap piece.

If nothing works, return to Home Desperado and buy a Ridgid or Milwaukee.

The video is of a finish nailer, here is an "angled" finish nailer; https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-1...rdless-Angled-Nailer-Tool-Only-P330/205792768


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jan 12, 2018)

Snoonyb said:


> Make sure the battery is fully charged and that the depth gauge is not set at one of its limits, unload and squirt some WD on the track, try on a scrap piece.
> 
> If nothing works, return to Home Desperado and buy a Ridgid or Milwaukee.
> 
> The video is of a finish nailer, here is an "angled" finish nailer; https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-1...rdless-Angled-Nailer-Tool-Only-P330/205792768



Do you recommend getting a battery powered one? Or a pneumatic?


----------



## havasu (Jan 12, 2018)

If pneumatic, it may just need some oil.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jan 12, 2018)

havasu said:


> If pneumatic, it may just need some oil.



It's battery. But I will try that.


----------



## havasu (Jan 12, 2018)

I will get that action if a nail has come lose, and is now stuck in the ejection port. Make sure you don't have a "hanger", that is causing the following nails to stop from advancing.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 12, 2018)

havasu said:


> If pneumatic, it may just need some oil.



It's brand new.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 12, 2018)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> Do you recommend getting a battery powered one? Or a pneumatic?



I have all three. Pneumatic requires a compressor, hoses and power. The gas require a battery and fuel cells. The impulse, which you have, only require a battery.

The convenience is the mobility.

By the way, Ryobi is rated higher than the Milwaukee for the battery charge vs nail use.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jan 12, 2018)

Snoonyb said:


> I have all three. Pneumatic requires a compressor, hoses and power. The gas require a battery and fuel cells. The impulse, which you have, only require a battery.
> 
> The convenience is the mobility.
> 
> By the way, Ryobi is rated higher than the Milwaukee for the battery charge vs nail use.



Battery seems like the way to go if I can get it working.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 12, 2018)

And a couple extra batteries.


----------

